# what might this be?



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

Last year on free trash day I had to dig through lots of moldy trash to find everything for this bike. Someone tore it apart and never did anything with it. I made it a roller but that is about it. Just wondering what it is exactly I think i have everything for it.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

the rest of the pics


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a guess, but I don't think all those parts originally went together. The frame is a later cantilever with the brake boss. Weinmann calipers, old style head badge, ducktail fenders, 3-speed hub, and that chain guard......
 It's like part of a late 50's Schwinn Jaguar smashed together with a balloon tire Schwinn Hornet......


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw a guy ride it years ago, it did have a bike shop sticker on it from a guy in the area that has passed on but had a bike shop in his garage.  He usually took junk bikes used whatever he had from the same maker and make a roadworthy bike. This one was bought by a guy in town who was gonna restore it then gave up. The paint is rattle can from the last guy. At least with some elbow grease I could make a ridable bike again curious to see what others say about the mashup. Maybe that is what ill call it lol The Mashup


----------



## how (Sep 26, 2011)

Those parts are all consistant with a 1953 to 1955 Schwinn Jaguar, which was a heavy weight bike with s2 wheels.
If I were you I would put it back together that way it was since you have all the parts. If the rear 3 speed hub is not good just replace it with another, lace it back onto the S2 rim. It is not a mix of parts like suggested.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for that info, waiting to see what some others have to say. Forgot to mention the original pedals are on my Fire Arrow cause the ones from it were bent the ones on the bike are some cheap Bell cruiser pedals I picked up on clearance at Walmart for $5. But if this bike is worth putting back together I can always swap them back. I know it needs at least new spokes on the rear rim, but how do you relace one? The hub should be good as it did shift nicely when the guy had it. Its a Sturmy Archer 3  speed. I got on nostalgic.net and it looks alot like the 53-54 jaguar based on the chain guard and truss rods.


----------



## how (Sep 27, 2011)

most guys just lay another wheel down next to the one you are relacing and follow the pattern. You can buy a set of spokes for about 18 bucks. If you have a hard time finding the right size there are many bike shops that have spoke machines and they can custom make them. Just take one of your old ones and get the same size. I have no doubt I am right about the Jaguar. I have 2 1958 Jaguar MK II,,I wish I had the one like the one you have cause it is a heavy weight.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 27, 2011)

check the rear hub for a date.also check the frame serial and match it to the serial number charts.here's a link to a serial chart.if it's dated after 55,then it's a middleweight frame.if it is a 53/54 jag,congrats on a great find.definitely worthy of a resto.
http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber.htm


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Ill run the numbers to make sure, How if you want this bike make me an offer and Im always open to trades. Im not head over heals for this one and I would like to see it go to someone who would do something with it. Where are you from? I could possibly ship it if I can find a box.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahh, that's interesting, I didn't realize those first coupl'a year Jaguars were ballooners.


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 27, 2011)

*Rear Hub*

The rear hub should have the year stamped in it. Look for a 53 or 54. let us know whtaever it is.


----------



## how (Sep 27, 2011)

I left you a private message

howie


----------



## Blueschwinns (Sep 30, 2011)

*My 1954 Jaguar*






I hope the attachment worked. If it did, it is a photo of my 1954 Jaguar heavyweight. I put a Sturmey-Archer three speed with coaster brake. That, the fenders and handlebars are all new. Also the seat. It is a great riding bike that ushered in the 1955 Corvette.


----------



## how (Sep 30, 2011)

Blueschwinns said:


> View attachment 27812
> 
> I hope the attachment worked. If it did, it is a photo of my 1954 Jaguar heavyweight. I put a Sturmey-Archer three speed with coaster brake. That, the fenders and handlebars are all new. Also the seat. It is a great riding bike that ushered in the 1955 Corvette.




Kewl bike, the paint is original or it was repainted? What about the Delta light, original?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 5, 2011)

Serial number is C32698 Which is 1952 05/22 to 05/29 ------- C19052 ------------------ C40174 
I didnt know cars were like bikes and came out a year early. You learn something every day.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 21, 2011)

I have had multiple people as about the originality of the parts and this bike anyone that knows Schwinns want to confirm anything? Some one mention special brake calipers? S2 rims? All this is new to me I'[m just a young guy lol and I don't really have a mentor.


----------



## oquinn (Oct 22, 2011)

*what will you take?*

What will you take for the fenders and or the chaingaurd?


----------

